# UML Klassendigramm in BLueJ Bitte Hilfe!!



## bektasad.hfu (11. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin recht neu und bin grad nicht so der Kracher in Java. Ich hätte eine Aufgabe, die ich bis morgen mittag abgeben muss. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen:

Es handelt sich um einen UML Klassendiagrammsentwurf, wo man den Klassennamen, die dazugehörigen Attribute und die Operationsbeschreibungen schreiben(definieren) muss.

Die dazugehörige Aufgabe lautet:

Erstellen Sie eine Klasse zur Berechnung der Quadratwurzel einer beliebigen Zahl aus der Folge

Xo=1,      Xn+1= 1/2 (Xn+a/Xn)

Dabei solle man folgende Vorgaben beachten:


> Berechnen Sie die ersten 10 Folgeglieder und speichern Sie diesem in einem Array

> Schreiben Sie eine Methode, um die Folgeglieder auf dem Bildschirm auszugeben

> Schreiben Sie eine Methode, die das erste Folgeglied bestimmt, bei dem eine vorgegebene Genauigkeit erreicht wird, d.h. l Xn+1 - Xn l < Epsilon


Mit UML meine ich einen Rechtecksdiagramm wo am Anfang der Klassenname Steht(in dem Fall:bin nicht sicher aber z.B. Folge) unterhalb in der Mitte die Attribute(bin auch nicht sicherrivate double X1 und private double a) und am Ende muss ich eine Operationsbeschreibung(hier bin ich mir gar nicht sicher) angeben in der Form

gibWertaus() , berechne() oder SpeicherineinArray[]

Die Operationsbeschreibung soll also soaussehen

Eingabe:.....

Funktionsweise:.....

Rückgabe:.....  


Ich bin leider nicht auf eine Idee gekommen....Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem darstellen und hoffe bitte auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Sym (11. Jan 2012)

Du konntest das Problem darstellen? Mir scheint, Du suchst einfach wen, der die Aufgabe löst.

Wie dem auch sei, im Forum gibt es extra einen Bereich dafür. Den auch bitte nutzen.


----------



## bektasad.hfu (11. Jan 2012)

ich möchte lediglich ein paar hinweise bekommen und nicht die komplette Lösungsidee.
Gruß Bektasad.hfu


----------



## timbeau (12. Jan 2012)

Was für Hinweise denn? Wie UML funktioniert weißt du doch sicher?!


----------



## bektasad.hfu (12. Jan 2012)

Ich habs dann doch noch geschafft, hab mich zuerst in Forum umgeschaut, dann hat es auch schon funktioniert. Ich weiß, wie eine UML funktioniert, ich war mir aber bei der Operationsbeschreibung etwas unsicher, aber nachhinein habe ich die dann hinbekommen.:toll:


----------

